# Top 5 für Bachforellen



## Anglerboard Redaktion (27. März 2018)

Das Frühjahr ist eine hervorragende Zeit für die Bachforellenpirsch an Flüssen und Bächen. Die Fische haben ihr Laichgeschäft beendet und sind in Fresslaune. Langsam erwacht die Natur und das frische Wasser des kleinen Wiesenbaches plätschert beruhigend. Aufmerksam pirschst Du entlang des Ufers. Dort: ein brauner Schatten zwischen zwei Steinen. Eine stattliche Bachforelle lauert auf Beute. Langsam näherst Du Dich dem Fisch. Doch welchen Köder sollst Du der Rotgepunkteten jetzt servieren? Die Anglerboard-Redaktion stellt Ihre Top 5 vor.


*Platz 5 – Nymphen*






  Nymphen sind im Frühjahr absolut fängig. Die Insekten sind oft noch nicht geschlüpft und ihre Larven bilden jetzt eine wichtige Nahrungsquelle für Bachforellen. Bei trübem Frühjahrshochwasser punkten grellere Goldkopfnymphen oder schwere Tungstenmodelle mit fluoreszierenden Köpfchen. Mit einer Allround-Fliegenrute der #5 in neun Fuß seid Ihr für die Nymphenangelei am Fluss auch gut beraten.


*Platz 4 – Spinner*





Der Klassiker schlechthin. Ein Spinner fängt immer! Der rotierende Metallköder zieht die Forellen besonders zum Saisonauftakt magisch an. Die starken Druckwellen und das blinkende Spinnerblatt locken die Bachräuber aus der Reserve. Modelle in Kupfer oder Gold überlisteten schon unzählige Kapitale.


*Platz 3 – Streamer*





  Streamer sollte jeder Fliegenfischer im Frühjahr am Mann haben. Besonders gut fangen buschige und beschwerte Modelle. Der Wooly Bugger zum Beispiel ist ein echter Fischmagnet. An einer Fliegencombo der #5/6 in neun Fuß und einem 0,24 Millimeter Fluorocarbon-Vorfach angeboten, ist ein Streamer eine echte Waffe für starke Bachforellen. Langsam vor den Einständen der Fische geführt, ist auf diesen Köder immer Verlass. 


*Platz 2 – Gummifische*





  Kleine Gummifische an ein bis fünf Gramm schweren Bleiköpfen stellen unseren Platz 2 in der Hitliste. Langsam am Grund tiefer Gumpen gejiggt, verführen Gummifische besonders oft große Bachforellen. Doch auch in der schnellen Strömung einer Rausche oder an unterspülten Ufern sind diese Köder Gold wert. Mit ihrem eher dezenten Lauf eignen sich Gummifische super für klare Wasserverhältnisse. Unser Topmodell ist der 3,5 Zentimeter kurze Kopyto in einem gedeckten Braunton.


*Platz 1 – Wobbler*





  Unangefochten auf Platz 1 behauptet sich der Wobbler. Schwimmende Modelle in drei bis sieben Zentimeter fangen einfach klasse. Auch schwebende Wobbler, sogenannte Suspender, oder kleine Crankbaits überlisten die dicken Bachforellen. Wobbler sind am Fluss absolut vielseitig einsetzbar. Schwimmende Modelle können wir mit der Strömung an die Hotspots treiben lassen. Mit sinkenden Modellen klopfen wir die tiefen Gumpen ab und schwebende Wobbler sind absolute Allroundköder in der Strömung. Mit kurzen Schlägen über die Rute werden die Plastik- oder Holzfischchen zum Leben erweckt. 

Mit diesen fünf Ködern seid Ihr bestens gerüstet für die hübschen Bachbewohner! Petri Heil wünscht Euch Eure Anglerboard-Redaktion.


----------



## Andal (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Schöne Auflistung. #6

Lässt sich aber problemlos erweitern. Sollen wir!?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Klar gerne. Immer her mit den Topködern!


----------



## Ørret (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Zu Zeiten wo der Kunstköder noch nicht erlaubt ist..... Der gute alte Wurm fängt auch ganz gut


----------



## el.Lucio (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Ich denke den Forellenzopf sollte man da nicht ausser acht lassen. Finde ich nen top Köder.


----------



## Hann. Münden (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Bei mir sind die Favoriten in klaren Bächen der Wooly Bugger in schwarz (Hakengröße10), in Flüssen Wobbler (Salmo Hornet SDR 4cm).


----------



## Andal (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Große Tauwürmer an größeren, bis richtig großen (Kreis-) Haken und natürlich tote Köderfischchen... alles auch kein Problem für Jungforellen, wenn man groß genug montiert.


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Bafos?
An zugewachsenen Bächen, wo es vor Hängerquellen wimmelt?
*Heuschrecken!*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/forellenangeln-mit-heuschrecken.html


----------



## bw1 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Schöne Liste! Meine Nummer 1 sind eindeutig Streamer - aber an der Spinnrute, je nach Tiefe/Strömung mit einem SSG- oder LG-Bleischrot davor.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

leichte Blinker, am besten quer zur Strömung werfen und dann an gespannter Sehne in die Strömung treiben lassen ... 
in der Strömung dann ohne Kurbeln stehen lassen

PS: Ringschonende Einhak-Methode des Drilling auf eurem Bild


----------



## Taxidermist (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Wobbler sind am Fluss absolut vielseitig einsetzbar. Schwimmende Modelle können wir mit der Strömung an die Hotspots treiben lassen.



Von mir "Deppen-Methode" genannt, kann wirklich jeder, dafür braucht man noch nicht mal Werfen zu können!
Erfolgreich ist es dazu noch.
Kein Wunder also, warum dies auf Platz Eins im Ranking steht?
Ich meine nur, dass eine derart gefangene Forelle keine große Leistung ist!

Jürgen

P.S.: Ich fische übrigens auch gerne so!


----------



## Bobster (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> PS: Ringschonende Einhak-Methode des Drilling auf eurem Bild


 
 ...ist mir zusammen mit der Schlaufe am Snap auch sofort aufgefallen und dachte mir:

 Da kaufe ich nix :q


 Ansonsten sehr schöne Auflistung


----------



## Hann. Münden (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



bw1 schrieb:


> Schöne Liste! Meine Nummer 1 sind eindeutig Streamer - aber an der Spinnrute, je nach Tiefe/Strömung mit einem SSG- oder LG-Bleischrot davor.


#6... dito. Streamer (Wooly Bugger) mit zusätzl. Bleischrot, 0,14er Mono, 1,50m 0-4g Mitchell-Spinnrute für den Bach. Bachaufwärts geworfen und los gehts.


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Von mir "Deppen-Methode" genannt, kann wirklich jeder, dafür braucht man noch nicht mal Werfen zu können!


:m

Am Bach ja, 
am Fluss wird was jedoch zur Mitdenker-Methode, denn wenn man weiter raus wirft, also z.B. am gegenüberliegenden Ufer den Wobbler abtreiben und starten will, 
macht einem der Schnurbogen schnell 'nen Strich raus.

Lösung: ne richtig lange Rute!
Ich geh an der Ems entweder mit der 3m-Skelli oder sogar mit einer leichten 5m-Bolo spinnen.
Hilft auch, um den Köder beim Einholen nich so dicht an das eigene Ufer driften zu lassen.
Sieht irre aus, funktioniert aber deutlich besser als mit diesen 2,10m-Stöckchen, mit denen sich da alle rumquälen.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



> Zitat von Toni_1962  Beitrag anzeigen
> PS: Ringschonende Einhak-Methode des Drilling auf eurem Bild



Wenn du laufend neue Ruten zum "Testen" bekommst, dann musst du dich um solche Feinheiten nicht weiter kümmern!

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Zitat Kati:


> Lösung: ne richtig lange Rute!
> Ich geh an der Ems entweder mit der 3m-Skelli oder sogar mit einer leichten 5m-Bolo spinnen.
> Hilft auch, um den Köder beim Einholen nich so dicht an das eigene Ufer driften zu lassen.
> Sieht irre aus, funktioniert aber deutlich besser als mit diesen 2,10m-Stöckchen, mit denen sich da alle rumquälen.



@Kati, du musst natürlich noch die fehlenden Details verraten!


Jürgen


----------



## rippi (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Kein Twister - keine gute Liste!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Der Kati weiß was rockt! :m #6



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich meine nur, dass eine derart gefangene Forelle keine große Leistung ist!


Jürgen, wer redet denn von *einer* Forelle ? 

Außerden interessieren die Forellchen überhaupt nicht mehr, wenn es Chancen am Bach (oder ähnlichem) auf ü40 Fische gibt! :m


----------



## rhinefisher (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



rippi schrieb:


> Kein Twister - keine gute Liste!



Die habens noch nicht geschnallt... .

Meine absolute Nr.1, wenn es denn bloß um die Fängigkeit ginge, wäre der Tauwurm, Nr.2 Heuschrecke.

Kunstköder wären Bleikopfspinner und kleine Wobbler.


----------



## Seele (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Die erfolgreichste wird vermutlich der Wurm sein, aber sicher nicht die Spannendste und schon garn nicht die Waidgerechteste. Den Besten Köder für jedes Gewässer/Stelle gibt's einfach nicht.  Viele Köder haben ihre Berechtigung. Am Spannendsten bleibt die Trockenfliege, aber es gibt selektivere und erfolgreichere Methoden.


----------



## Deep Down (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Der Fussel aus dem Bauchnabel soll mit Haken versehen auch durchaus fängig sein!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Gibt es eigentlich eine statistische Grundlage für die Hitliste 1-5? 

Erinnert mich immer so ein wenig an Artikel, wie: "Die 5 besten Sex-Stellungen um schwanger zu werden".

Aber Kati, dein Artikel ist gut.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der Fussel aus dem Bauchnabel soll mit Haken versehen auch durchaus fängig sein!



Der ist gut! Muss ich unbedingt testen :m




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine statistische Grundlage für die Hitliste 1-5?
> 
> Erinnert mich immer so ein wenig an Artikel, wie: "Die 5 besten Sex-Stellungen um schwanger zu werden".
> 
> Aber Kati, dein Artikel ist gut.



Nein, eine statistische Auswertung für die Fängigkeit von Bachforellenködern in kleinen Bächen und Flüssen im Frühjahr haben wir nicht. Es sind einfach nur die Top-Köder der AB-Redaktion...

Aber ich habe mal eine statistische Auswertung von Forellenködern über 15 Jahre (nicht explizit im Frühjahr, sondern über die ganze Saison) gemacht.
Nachzulesen hier: 
https://mafu2.wordpress.com/2013/05/23/erfolgreiche-forellenkoder-die-15-jahre-statistik/


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Nein, eine statistische Auswertung für die Fängigkeit von Bachforellenködern in kleinen Bächen und Flüssen im Frühjahr haben wir nicht. Es sind einfach nur die Top-Köder der AB-Redaktion...


Das ist der Artikel also belanglos.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das ist der Artikel also belanglos.




Verstehe ich das richtig, dass für Dich also alle Köderempfehlungen einer erfahrenen Angelredaktion, von Freunden, anderen Anglern usw. belanglos sind, sofern sie nicht auf statistischen Auswertungen beruhen?


----------



## SigmundFreud (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das ist der Artikel also belanglos.



Nicht zwangsläufig. Das es eine Auswahl der Redaktion ist steht ja im ersten Absatz. Ich persönlich hätte das allerdings noch mit in den Titel gepackt. Wenn man die Überschrift ließt und dann direkt zu den Ködern springt könnte man tatsächlich annehmen, dass es eine Art empirische Auswertung mit Ranking dazu gab.


----------



## Fetter Angler (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Ohje, Flitzpiepenalarm. Da hat wohl jemand nen schlechten Fisch gefuttert? Oder seine Alte lässt ihn nicht..... Belanglos ist höchstens seine Nörgelei. Der Thread und die 15-Jahre Zusammenfassung von Christian Siegler sind wertvoll und aller Ehren wert. Bringt viele sinnvolle Tipps....Grüßle Fetty


----------



## Minimax (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Als Selten-Kunstköderangler und Fliegenanfänger les ich so einen Artikel durchaus gerne und aufgrund meines Anfängertums auch mit Gewinn, und besonders die anschließende Diskussion durch erfahrene Boardies. Wenn man einen solchen Beitrag in Bausch und Bogen als "belanglos" entwertet, nur aufgrund der Essayform, sollte man bedenken wie hoch der Anteil statitisch abgesicherten bzw. am besten peer-reviewten Schrifttums unter den vielen Angelbüchern -artikeln, -Blogs -Videos etc. denn allgemein ist, und welche Erwartungshaltung man anlegen kann..


----------



## hecht99 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Jetzt reißt euch doch bitte alle mal zusammen. Hört endlich auf mit der ewigen Nörgelei. Mir muss auch niemand die Kunstköder auf Bafos erklären oder sonst was, aber denkt doch bitte auch mal das viele Anfänger oder Friedfischangler (nicht abwertend gemeint, einfach andere Angelmethoden!) hier mitlesen und für die Tipps dankbar sind.

 Nach dem Betreiberwechsel (oder sonst was oder wie) war das Geschrei groß, da von deren Seite keine Beiträge etc. beigesteuert werden, um das Forum zu füttern. Jetzt wo im Gegensatz zu früher anglerische anstatt politische Themen kommen, regt ihr euch wieder auf. Seid doch froh das Input kommt und erweitert die Liste sinnvoll.

 Ich bin gespannt ob ihr euch wenn der nächste nach einem halben Jahr angeln und einen gefangenen Zander irgendwelche schlauen Hinweise gibt genauso darüber aufregt wie hier über einen fachlich richtigen und guten Artikel! Vor allem die Studie mit den Köderarten Insekten/Köderfisch finde ich als erfahrener Bachangler hochinteressant.

 Lasst doch einfach mal das ewige Genörgel und Gejammer und bezieht euch wieder aufs Fachliche. Mittlerweile ist es nämlich Standard das irgendwer die ganze Methode zerlegt nur weil sie bei ihm nicht erlaubt ist oder ähnliches.

 Getreu dem Motto "Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold" haut euch einfach mal selber auf die Finger bevor Ihr wieder ein Thema ins schlechte ziehen wollt.

 @ Redaktion: Macht bitte weiter mit solchen anglerischen Themen und lasst euch nicht abbringen!


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das ist der Artikel also belanglos.



Sonst geht es dir aber noch gut |uhoh:

Belanglos sind einzig und allein deine Kommentare sonst nix .

Schwätzer |wavey:


----------



## Tobi92 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Do not feed the troll....

Was mir bei der Liste fehlt ist ein Wurm am Dropshot. Damit ließ sich schon die ein oder andere vorsichtige Forelle an einer schwierigen Stelle (zb viel Strömung) aus ihrem Unterschlupf kitzeln.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Da die Bachforelle standort treu ist, muss sie oft gesucht werden; auf einer Stelle eine Std. zu stehen und zu warten, bis eine vorbeischwimmt, bringt nichts; ich sehe das immer auf den Kiesbänken, wenn ich dort entlangwate und dort Angler blinkern und sich nicht wegbewegt haben, bis ich wieder zurückkomme; da hat sich bei denen nichts getan und die denken immer, dass keine Fische da sind, was ja auch irgendwie stimmt 
Aktiv suchen und durchaus Köder wechseln: Tieflaufende Wobbler in die Gumpen ziehen, Spinner in die flachen Uferzonen drehen lassen, Blinker in der Ströung flattern lassen ...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Do not feed the troll....
> 
> Was mir bei der Liste fehlt ist ein Wurm am Dropshot. Damit ließ sich schon die ein oder andere vorsichtige Forelle an einer schwierigen Stelle (zb viel Strömung) aus ihrem Unterschlupf kitzeln.



Stimmt, ein Wurm ist immer gut. An meinen Bächen herrscht aber Naturköderverbot (da ausschließlich Salmonidenbestand).

Aber mit einem Gummiwurm wollte ich auch schon längst mal angreifen. Am Dropshot- oder Wacky-Rig ist das bestimmt auch gut.




Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Da die Bachforelle standort treu ist, muss sie  oft gesucht werden; auf einer Stelle eine Std. zu stehen und zu warten,  bis eine vorbeischwimmt, bringt nichts; ich sehe das immer auf den  Kiesbänken, wenn ich dort entlangwate und dort Angler blinkern und sich  nicht wegbewegt haben, bis ich wieder zurückkomme; da hat sich bei denen  nichts getan und die denken immer, dass keine Fische da sind, was ja  auch irgendwie stimmt
> Aktiv suchen und durchaus Köder wechseln: Tieflaufende Wobbler in die  Gumpen ziehen, Spinner in die flachen Uferzonen drehen lassen, Blinker  in der Ströung flattern lassen ...



Absolut richtig. Ich mache auch immer Strecke am Bach. Länger als 5 Minuten fische ich eine Stelle nicht aus. Bringt nix.


----------



## u-see fischer (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Hätte es auch schöner gefunden, wenn man vorab eine Umfrage nach den Top 5 Forellenköder gemacht hätte.

Leider haben wir hier sogut wie keine Forellengewässer bzw. für die wenigen Bäche mit Forellenbestand gibt es keine Angelkarten. Da ich aber die Angelei auf Bachforellen liebe, war ich z.B. letztes Jahr zum Forellenangeln in Kroatien, der dortige Guide schwörte auf Blinker (natürlich seine selbstgefertigten) für die Flüsse Krupa und Kraka.

Lese auch gerne im Bachforellenpirsch Thread und halte den User Seele für einen kompetenten Forellenangler, er empfiehlt halt den Forellenzopf als Top Köder.
Daher bleit immer ein "Geschmäckle" wenn Leute, die möglicherweise noch nie einen Forellenzopf gefischt haben, eine Top 5 Liste erstellen.

Da ich nicht mit der Fliegenrute fischen kann und keinen Forellenzopf besitze (fehlende Gewässer) trift die Liste jedoch auch meine Top 5 (4) Köder.


----------



## rippi (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

...Und Twister wurden auch nicht erwähnt... Das ist schon sehr unglaubwürdig dann.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Warum soll/darf des AB-Team oder ein MOD oder ADMIN keine Beiträge mehr bringen oder Threads eröffnen?



Natürlich können sie das, nur erwarte ich dann eben mehr als so etwas. Diese Art von Artikeln haben mich auch immer in den Angelzeitschriften gestört und dazu geführt, dass ich sie abbestellt habe. Sie dienen nur dazu Seiten zu füllen, haben darüber hinaus aber keinen Mehrwert. Warum?  

Es gibt keinen "Besten Köder"; genau so wenig, wie es einen "Zweitbesten Köder" usw. gibt. Dies suggeriert etwas, was aus meiner Sicht genau die falsche Botschaft ist. Denn entscheidend ist für den erfolgreichen Angler, dass er sich methodisch oder intuitiv an das Gewässer und die Vorlieben der Fische im jeweiligen Gewässer herantastet. Die Vorlieben der Fische sind nicht allgemein in einer Hitliste aufzulisten. Alles hängt vom Gewässer, der Tageszeit, dem Wetter und weiß nicht noch ab. Wenn hier schon ein *professioneller, erfahrener Redakteur *einen Artikel hineinsetzt, dann erwarte ich halt mehr als solchen Füllstoff. 

Etwas völlig anderes ist es für mich, wenn ein User hier reinsetzt  mit was für einem geilen Köder ich was, wo gefangen hat. Das ist, wie gesagt ja gerade Sinn eines Forums. Mit meiner Kritik, will ich weder rum trollen, noch nörgeln, sonder anregen, es anders zu machen. #c


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



rippi schrieb:


> ...Und Twister wurden auch nicht erwähnt... Das ist schon sehr unglaubwürdig dann.




Twister sind bestimmt auch gut. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich hier kleine Twister und kleine Gummifische zusammenfasse! 
SKANDAL - ja ich weiß. Aber es ist so :g
Und auf dem Bild mit den Gummifischen ist auch ein Twister zu sehen!
rippi, ich verstehe Deine Kritik da üüüüberhaupt nicht (Ironie) |wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Also zurück zur nüchternen Sachlichkeit. |znaika:
Ist ja kein Spaßboard hier.

Hat jemand schon mal mit SPOON auf Bachforellen im Bach/Fluss geangelt?


----------



## Martin Stephan (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also zurück zur nüchternen Sachlichkeit. |znaika:
> Ist ja kein Spaßboard hier.
> 
> Hat jemand schon mal mit SPOON auf Bachforellen probiert?



Die Modelle Lenne und Armator von Kelo sind dieses Jahr in meiner Tackle Box.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal mit SPOON auf Bachforellen im Bach/Fluss geangelt?



Na klar doch, heißt bei mir zwar immer noch Blinker, aber funktioniert bestens.
Allen voran der 16gr. Effzett.

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Allen voran der 16gr. Effzett.


Also ein Vintage-Retro-Spoon? :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Diese kleinen Forellenblinker nehme ich öfter am Bach, auch wenn sie wohl mehr für FoPus gedacht sind. So um die 2-4g haben die und sind entsprechend winzig...hatte damit aber auch schon eine 50+ neben einigen Normalforellen. Sind nur schwer zu führen, da sie schnell hochgedrückt werden...auch wenn man mit der leichten Strömung angelt.


----------



## Forelle74 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na klar doch, heißt bei mir zwar immer noch Blinker, aber funktioniert bestens.
> Allen voran der 16gr. Effzett.
> 
> Jürgen


[emoji16] ich glaub er meint die kleinen Forellenblinker.
Auch spoon genannt.
Die ham eher so um die 5g.
Oft auch kleiner.
In Norwegen gibts die schon ewig in allen erdenklichen Farben.
Meine haben 1g.

Hab schon damit gefischt aber bis jetzt nur Aitel und Barsch darauf gefangen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Mit Blinker (Effzett) angle ich doch, meine Methode habe ich hier schon geschrieben.

Aber ob SPOON mit seinen 1 - 4 Gramm Gewicht in Strömung läuft und Wirkung zeigt ? ... gedacht ist über ganz flachen kiesigen Abschnitten der Isar einzusetzen.


----------



## Forelle74 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Mit Blinker (Effzett) angle ich doch, meine Methode habe ich hier schon geschrieben.
> 
> Aber ob SPOON mit seinen 1 - 4 Gramm Gewicht in Strömung läuft und Wirkung zeigt ? ... gedacht ist über ganz flachen kiesigen Abschnitten der Isar einzusetzen.


Die laufen manchmal schon komisch.
Sind halt sehr leicht.
Hab die nicht immer da hinbekommen wo ich wollte.
Die drückts leichter weg bei Strömung.
Sind ja eher für Stillwasser gedacht. 
Perfekt für gumpen weil sie auch schnell absinken.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

OK ... danke euch allen für die Antworten ...

ich werde mir mal SPOONs besorgen und dann vom Einsatz berichten.


----------



## Gast (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass für Dich also alle Köderempfehlungen einer erfahrenen Angelredaktion, von Freunden, anderen Anglern usw. belanglos sind, sofern sie nicht auf statistischen Auswertungen beruhen?


Nicht reizen lassen.
Der ein oder andere muss hier schauen wie weit er gehen kann.
Spielkinder halt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Als Mensch ohne Forellen in der Region, zumindest nicht mit Bächlein und Bestand sind solche Threads immer sehr interessant. Ich lerne dazu und kann ggf. die Tipps bei einem Urlaub umsetzen.

Danke, fetzt, weiter so!


----------



## Andal (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Mal so in die La Meng gefragt.

Wollt ihr alle nur mit aller Gewalt den Zielfisch fangen, Kümmerlinge und den Frühjahrsbesatz? Ich lese hier, mal abgesehen von dem erfahrenen Fliegenfischern, die immerhin die Professoren suchen, nur von kleinen Köderchen. 

Wenn man ordentliche Forellen fangen und die Jungmannschaft nicht massakrieren möchte, dann muss man auch entsprechende Köder (-größen) präsentieren.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Andal schrieb:


> Mal so in die La Meng gefragt.
> 
> Wollt ihr alle nur mit aller Gewalt den Zielfisch fangen, Kümmerlinge und den Frühjahrsbesatz? Ich lese hier, mal abgesehen von dem erfahrenen Fliegenfischern, die immerhin die Professoren suchen, nur von kleinen Köderchen.
> 
> Wenn man ordentliche Forellen fangen und die Jungmannschaft nicht massakrieren möchte, dann muss man auch entsprechende Köder (-größen) präsentieren.




Ich habe da ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit großen Ködern kann man keine Großforellen selektiv befischen. Selbst kleine Forellchen attackieren große Köder - wegen der Revierverteidigung. Man kann 20cm große Köder fischen und wird trotzdem 30er Forellen fangen.


----------



## ramrod1708 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage, die ich als relativer Neuling habe.
Wie sieht das mit Forellenteig aus? Geht das auch am Fluss / Bach oder ist das nur für den FoPu zu gebrauchen?
Bitte nicht steinigen! Ist eine ernstgemeinte Frage, die mich schon länger interessiert. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## grubenreiner (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Andal schrieb:


> Mal so in die La Meng gefragt.
> 
> Wollt ihr alle nur mit aller Gewalt den Zielfisch fangen, Kümmerlinge und den Frühjahrsbesatz? Ich lese hier, mal abgesehen von dem erfahrenen Fliegenfischern, die immerhin die Professoren suchen, nur von kleinen Köderchen.
> 
> Wenn man ordentliche Forellen fangen und die Jungmannschaft nicht massakrieren möchte, dann muss man auch entsprechende Köder (-größen) präsentieren.




Jein, Andal, jein.
Prinzipiell magst du ja recht haben. seh ich mir dann aber mein Hausgewässer an wirds da schnell anders. Den wenn der Befischungsdruck hoch ist, 99% der angler die klassischen, größeren Köder verwenden, die Forellen diese aber schon mit Artikelnummer auswendig kennen wirds halt schwierig.....und XS ist dann ein oftmals noch wenig beackertes Feld. Ich würde auch lieber größere Köder fischen,schon allein der Werf- und Führbarkeit halber, bringt aber halt wenig. Alle 3 Ü50er der letzten 2 Jahre kamen auf Köder in 2,5 - 3cm.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Andal schrieb:


> Mal so in die La Meng gefragt.
> 
> Wollt ihr alle nur mit aller Gewalt den Zielfisch fangen, Kümmerlinge und den Frühjahrsbesatz? Ich lese hier, mal abgesehen von dem erfahrenen Fliegenfischern, die immerhin die Professoren suchen, nur von kleinen Köderchen.
> 
> Wenn man ordentliche Forellen fangen und die Jungmannschaft nicht massakrieren möchte, dann muss man auch entsprechende Köder (-größen) präsentieren.




Andal,
nicht unbedingt.

Wenn du mit 6 cm Wobbler und größer an die Flüsse bei mir auf kapitale Bachforelle gehst, wirst meist Schneider werden oder eben die kleinen Besatzforellen, die auf alles noch rumpeln.
Wennst aber mit 3,5 cm Wobbler an die Gumpen gehst oder an die Strömungskanten, gehen die kapitalen auch drauf.

Kleine Köder kleine Fische, große Köder für die großen, stimmt meiner Erfahrung nach nicht bei Bachforellen.


----------



## Ørret (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Da hast du grundsätzlich ja recht Andal aber immer passt das auch nicht. Ich fische z.B liebend gerne große Wobbler und Spinner, käme aber nie auf die Idee damit zu fischen wenn ich sehe das grad Maifliegenschlupf ist. Dann kommt ne Trockenfliege dran.
Das die genannten Köder alle irgendwie fängig sind ist keine Frage , interessant ist aber wann unter welchen Bedingungen fängt welcher Köder/Farbe besser....da lerne ich immer noch dazu und das macht das ganze erst interessant.
Wenn ich dran denke wieviele Köder ich dafür rumliegen habe wird mir schlecht.
Meistens hänge ich aber 3er Mepps, 3 Veltic oder schwimmende Wobbler im Forellendesign dran.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Ørret schrieb:


> Da hast du grundsätzlich ja recht Andal aber immer passt das auch nicht. Ich fische z.B liebend gerne große Wobbler und Spinner, käme aber nie auf die Idee damit zu fischen wenn ich sehe das grad Maifliegenschlupf ist. Dann kommt ne Trockenfliege dran.
> Das die genannten Köder alle irgendwie fängig sind ist keine Frage , interessant ist aber wann unter welchen Bedingungen fängt welcher Köder/Farbe besser....da lerne ich immer noch dazu und das macht das ganze erst interessant.
> Wenn ich dran denke wieviele Köder ich dafür rumliegen habe wird mir schlecht.
> Meistens hänge ich aber 3er Mepps, 3 Veltic oder schwimmende Wobbler im Forellendesign dran.



Auf die Frage, wann welche Köder besonders gut fangen, kann ich eine Tendenz geben. In der Grafik zusehen...

Gut zu erkennen: In Juni nimmt der Anteil an Insekten extrem zu!
(aber bitte nicht verallgemeinern. Ist keine deutschlandweite Untersuchung. Nur die Ergebnisse aus 15 Jahren persönlicher Forellenangelei mit weit über 1000 aufgenommen Datensätzen aus Thüringischen Forellengewässern...)


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Bezieht sich also auf die Fängigkeitsverteilung?


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage, die ich als relativer Neuling habe.
> Wie sieht das mit Forellenteig aus? Geht das auch am Fluss / Bach oder ist das nur für den FoPu zu gebrauchen?
> Bitte nicht steinigen! Ist eine ernstgemeinte Frage, die mich schon länger interessiert.


Macht IMO keinerlei Sinn - es sei denn, Du hast da frisch besetzte (und noch entsprechend doofe) Zuchtforellen, die auf alles scheppern (die kannst theoretisch auch mit Kippenstummeln fangen).

Zudem eignen sich FoPu-Montagen für den typischen Bach überhaupt nicht - da scheucht schon der Spiro-Einschlag etc. alles in 50 m Umkreis in den Orbit.

Sofern Du eine solche Montage mit langem Vorfach etc. im typischen Bachdschungel überhaupt werfen könntest.


----------



## Andal (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Leute, ich rede davon, die jungen Forellen nicht zu verangeln. Und genau das funktioniert mit größeren Ködern einwandfrei. Die gehen sie zwar auch an, aber die kleinen Haken sitzen nicht tief im Schlund, sind widerhakenlos, oder mit angedrückten Widerhaken leicht und problemlos im Wasser abzuhaken. Keine langwierigen Operationen u.s.w..

Dadurch deutlich selektiver!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bezieht sich also auf die Fängigkeitsverteilung?




Jup.
Beispiel Mai: 86% aller Fische wurden auf Fischimitationen überlistet, 14% auf Fliegenimitationen. Usw...


----------



## Minimax (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> die Ergebnisse aus 15 Jahren persönlicher Forellenangelei mit weit über 1000 aufgenommen Datensätzen aus Thüringischen Forellengewässern...)



 Sehr interessant (auch der ganze Artikel dazu) und doch:
 Oweh, oweh, der arme Halford hört garnicht mehr auf zu rotieren in seinem Grabe...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr interessant (auch der ganze Artikel dazu) und doch:
> Oweh, oweh, der arme Halford hört garnicht mehr auf zu rotieren in seinem Grabe...



Welchen Halford meinst Du denn?
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halford


----------



## Laichzeit (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Welchen Halford meinst Du denn?
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halford



Den da. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederic_M._Halford

Alles andere als Trockenfliege stromauf gefischt war für ihn sozusagen Ketzerei.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



> die jungen Forellen nicht zu verangeln


Köderumbau auf EH hilft da auch sehr viel.

Dazu gibt's hier ja auch irgendwo einen ellenlangen Umrüst-Thread.


----------



## Andal (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Köderumbau auf EH hilft da auch sehr viel.
> 
> Dazu gibt's hier ja auch irgendwo einen ellenlangen Umrüst-Thread.



Aber auch nur, wenn die Größen stimmen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Das logischerweise stets vorausgesetzt. "Gaffen" kommt auch nicht cool.


----------



## Minimax (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Den da.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederic_M._Halford
> 
> Alles andere als Trockenfliege stromauf gefischt war für ihn sozusagen Ketzerei.



Also eigentlich meinte ich den Rennfahrer Dryfly-Upstream-Halford war ja garnicht so schlimm, aber seine fanatisierten Jünger sind teilweise heut noch unterwegs. Aber nun haben wir ja die Rippi-Twister-only-Schule!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Den da.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederic_M._Halford
> 
> Alles andere als Trockenfliege stromauf gefischt war für ihn sozusagen Ketzerei.




Sehr gut. Ein Purist :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber auch nur, wenn die Größen stimmen!



Die Größe wird immer überschätzt 

auch die Technik machts ...


----------



## Lajos1 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Minimax schrieb:


> Also eigentlich meinte ich den Rennfahrer Dryfly-Upstream-Halford war ja garnicht so schlimm, aber seine fanatisierten Jünger sind teilweise heut noch unterwegs.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Größe wird immer überschätzt
> 
> auch die Technik machts ...



So schaut’s aus, Hauptsache flink und fleißig |supergri


----------



## glavoc (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



rippi schrieb:


> ...Und Twister wurden auch nicht erwähnt... Das ist schon sehr unglaubwürdig dann.



Ja genau!!
Bester Twister auf Bachforellen ist der Turbotail
an einem Micro Jighead nach Wahl.

Damit hat wieder einmal rippi den besten Beitrag dieses threads geliefert#6


----------



## rhinefisher (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Hi!
Ein wirklich guter Köder, aber ob des geringen Gewichtes nicht leicht zu fischen, ist der ABU Toby in 7gr.
Wenn man den abstoppt, flattert der nach unten und genau dann beissen die Fische. Wirklich sehr brauchbar.
Die hier abgebildeten Koder sind alle sehr gut für Forellen.
Diese auf dem Bild mitte links zu sehenden 4 Blinker sind von Solvkroken und sehr fängig.
Weiß jemand wo ich die kaufen kann?
Da würde ich mich sehr freuen.. .
Petri


----------



## Bilch (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ja, da war ich mal in England am Avon (der in der Gegend von Stonehenge fließt) für einen Tag eingeladen.
> Nur die Trockenfliege, natürlich ohne Widerhaken, nur gespließte Ruten, nur der Wurf stromauf erlaubt. Die Ufer vom Clubgärtner gemäht. Die Entnahme war nicht direkt geregelt, es war üblich den Fisch ohne Berührung mit dem Spitzenring der Rute im Wasser zu lösen. Aber einen Fisch, welchen man angefasst hat, der musste entnommen werden. Kam dann ein Fischer mit z. B. vier Forellen zum Clubhaus, wurde er als Depp angesehen, der es halt nicht kann|rolleyes.
> Andere Länder .......
> 
> ...



Where there's a will there's a way, sagte der Engländer und machte auch aus Angeln einen snobistischen Sport.


----------



## u-see fischer (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Diese auf dem Bild mitte links zu sehenden 4 Blinker sind von Solvkroken und sehr fängig.
> Weiß jemand wo ich die kaufen kann?
> Da würde ich mich sehr freuen.. .
> Petri



Sind in Deutschland nur schwer zu bekommen bzw. habe ich auch keinen Shop gefunden.

 Da die Blinker in Norwegen hergestellt werden, mal bei Shops in NO oder Ebay.com schauen.

 Dieser Shop hat da eine größere Auswahl: https://www.fiskelukke.no/catos-utvalgte/brislingen/solvkroken

 Zum eigendlichen Thema, ich vermisse hier auch den Tasmanian Devil.


----------



## rhinefisher (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Danke! Das hilft mir schonmal weiter..!


----------



## Ørret (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

@ rhinefisher   vllt über Eisele
http://www.dieter-eisele.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=161&Itemid=93


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Wahrscheinlich kommt man in den GB-Stromaufwurf-Laden nur rein, wenn nachweislich ein olles Familienmitglied allerhöchstens 2. Grades am D-Day ein Victoria Cross an einem bestimmten Normandiebrandungsabschnitt verdiente


----------



## Bilch (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Mein Nr. 1 Forellenköder ist aber der Goldy Fighter [FONT=&quot]MCC 3,5 cm/g floating (G01) oder 4,5 cm/g sinking (G02). Hat sich heute wieder mal bewährt :k[/FONT]


----------



## rhinefisher (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Ørret schrieb:


> @ rhinefisher   vllt über Eisele
> http://www.dieter-eisele.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=161&Itemid=93




Danke! Da werde ich nächste Woche einfach mal anrufen.
Wäre echt schön, wenn ich davon so 1-2 Dutzend erwerben könnte.
Wer also noch so eine Tüte voll Blinker ungenutzt rumliegen hat, möge sich melden...:vik:
Diese Teile sind richtig gut..!


----------



## Ørret (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Danke! Da werde ich nächste Woche einfach mal anrufen.
> Wäre echt schön, wenn ich davon so 1-2 Dutzend erwerben könnte.
> Wer also noch so eine Tüte voll Blinker ungenutzt rumliegen hat, möge sich melden...:vik:
> Diese Teile sind richtig gut..!


Berichte mal ob der die hat ....könnte mir vorstellen mir auch welche zu bestellen.
Scheinen sehr dickes Blech zu haben, könnte mir gut vorstellen das die auch bei stärkerer Strömung noch gut funzen.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kommt man in den GB-Stromaufwurf-Laden nur rein, wenn nachweislich ein olles Familienmitglied allerhöchstens 2. Grades am D-Day ein Victoria Cross an einem bestimmten Normandiebrandungsabschnitt verdiente



Hallo,

hast ne PN

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Angler reden über nichts lieber als Köder, wissen wir alle.

Aber _gerade beim Thema Bachforelle_(!) wird die Köderwahl doch nicht durch den Zielfisch, sondern durch die Gewässerbedingungen bestimmt!

Was nützt mir beispielsweise ein Glockenspinner, der bis zum Horizont fliegen kann, am kleinen Bach?
Da brauch ich einen, der nur eines können muss: 
schon nach'ner halben Kurbeldrehung muss der laufen.
Am Fluss werden dann Gewicht & Wurfeigenschaften zum Thema.
See, Stausee,... der Köder der in dem einen Gewässertyp der Burnerist, verkackt in anderen ganz schnell, weil dort ganz andere Eigenschaften gefragt sind.

Die Diskussion hier ist ja ganz nett, aber so was von pauschal, dass man _konkret_ nicht viel damit anfangen kann.
Es sei denn, es kommt auch einiges zu dem Einsatzgebiet, wo der Köder welche Stärken auffahren kann, und auch wo er warum eher nix taugt.


----------



## rippi (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Angler reden über nichts lieber als Köder, wissen wir alle.
> 
> Aber _gerade beim Thema Bachforelle_(!) wird die Köderwahl doch nicht durch den Zielfisch, sondern durch die Gewässerbedingungen bestimmt!
> 
> ...


Genau so sehe ich das ja auch. Und der beste Köder, weil am universellsten, ist einfach der Twister. Es gibt ihn in verschiedenen Größen (man kann quasi jede Beutegröße simulieren), man kann mit verschiedenen Gewichten, ja sogar einfach am Einzelhaken fischen. Man kann ihn schleppen und einkurbeln, ja sogar einfach absinken lassen. Der Twister ist verdammt universell.


----------



## SigmundFreud (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Angler reden über nichts lieber als Köder, wissen wir alle.
> 
> Aber _gerade beim Thema Bachforelle_(!) wird die Köderwahl doch nicht durch den Zielfisch, sondern durch die Gewässerbedingungen bestimmt!
> 
> ...




Wenn du mir das vor 5 Jahren mit Nachdruck erklärt hättest, dann hätte ich viel Geld gespaart |supergri So hab ich - wenn auch zum Hechtangeln - in den ersten Jahren viel Lehrgeld bezahlt und bin lange Zeit den neusten Ködern hinterher gelaufen. Ich kann deinen Beitrag vollends unterschreiben.


----------



## Hann. Münden (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Angler reden über nichts lieber als Köder, wissen wir alle.
> 
> Aber _gerade beim Thema Bachforelle_(!) wird die Köderwahl doch nicht durch den Zielfisch, sondern durch die Gewässerbedingungen bestimmt!
> 
> ...


Genau - ein weiter Aspekt ist auch:
Am kleinen zugewachsenen Bach, der jede Menge Gestrüpp, Bäume, Hecken usw. aufweist, wie z.B. unser Vereinsbach. Da wäre im Jahr pro Wobbler im Baum ne Menge Kohle weg, abgesehen davon, das der nicht fängiger wäre als die Wooly Bugger. 
Ein Wooly Bugger#10(Streamer) kostet 90 Cent + 1Bleischrot. Ich versemmele davon im Jahr nen Haufen mit der Spinnrute in Bäumen, weil ich teils von entfernten Orten genau die eine Gumpe anwerfen muss, um Erfolg zu haben, was aber auch *genau den Reiz ausmacht*. Da ist man mit einem 90Cent-Kunstköder sehr mutig beim Werfen, mit einem Rappala 20€-Teil überlegt man sich das 37x mit dem Wurf, bzw. führt ihn erst gar nicht aus. Spaß sieht anders aus.
Der Vereinsbach(Salmonidengewässer) ist zwar eh nur für Fliege, Nymphe, Streamer freigegeben - das steht aber wieder auf einem anderen Blatt! Gesetzt dem Fall er wäre es nicht, würde ja der Reiz an anderen Kunstködern möglicherweise bestehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was nützt mir beispielsweise ein Glockenspinner, der bis zum Horizont fliegen kann, am kleinen Bach? [...]
> See, Stausee,... der Köder der in dem einen Gewässertyp der Burnerist, verkackt in anderen ganz schnell, weil dort ganz andere Eigenschaften gefragt sind.



Deswegen steht ja auch im Eingangsposting dieser Diskussion:



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Das Frühjahr ist eine hervorragende Zeit für die Bachforellenpirsch an Flüssen und Bächen.
> Langsam erwacht die Natur und das frische Wasser des kleinen Wiesenbaches plätschert beruhigend.



Naja .. was solls ...

danke für die Diskussion hier, die  mir als doch diesbezüglich erfahrenen Angler gut gefällt! Was ich hier lese, kann ich auf Fluss und Bach bei mir übertragen, und für Fluss und Bach ist der Thread ja auch gedacht ...


----------



## kati48268 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Ich will damit doch nicht meckern, sondern präzisieren, denn "Spinner sind gut" ist halt nur halb richtig, es kommt auf den für die Situation richtigen Spinnertypen an.

Auch an einem Gewässertyp geht es immer um den konkreten Spot. Ein Bach beispielsweise ist doch nicht überall gleich.
Generell fahre ich da mit den genannten Heuschrecken ganz gut,


kati48268 schrieb:


> Bafos?
> An zugewachsenen Bächen, wo es vor Hängerquellen wimmelt?
> *Heuschrecken!*
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/forellenangeln-mit-heuschrecken.html


trotzdem erfordert die konkrete Stelle oft eine Anpassung.

Ein tiefer Wehrgumpen, ein unterspültes Ufer, ein überhängender Ast,... das geht man doch nicht mit demselben Köder an, 
obwohl der Zielfisch derselbe 
und alles immer noch ein und derselbe Bach ist.

Am Wehrgumpen muss ich: runter! 
Je nach Strömung auch evtl. extrem schnell.
Also wähle ich wahrscheinlich was mit einem Bleikopf. 
Was konkret, ob aus Gummi oder mit Haaren & Federn oder ein Naturköder, ... wär mir -und wahrscheinlich auch der hungrigen Forelle- völlig egal. 

Die kleine Stelle, wo das Ufer unterspült ist und wo hoffentlich was drin steht: 
meine o.g. Heuschrecke rauscht mit der Strömung dran entlang und entweder ballert es sofort oder ich kann weitergehen, 
denn wenn ich den Köder wieder zurückkurbel ist das Viech vermutlich bereits vergrämt. 
Also präsentiere ich besser dort etwas extrem langsam oder lass es -noch besser- vor dem Loch auf der Stelle stehen und spielen; Dropshot wär dann 'ne gute Methode und der Köder auch hier eher zweitrangig.

Auch beim überhängenden Ast hat man oft nur einen Schuss. Da ist dann der Spinner top, den man dicht ran werfen kann und der sofort seine Reize ausspielt und eben nicht erst 1,5m später. Da muss man halt unterscheiden, welcher Spinner hat welche Eigenschaften und den richtigen wählen.

Wir sind hier doch im Anglerboard und nicht beim Angler-Einsteiger-Board, deswegen wünsche ich mir solche Diskussionen auch mal tiefergehend.
Ein Statement, "der Wobbler xyz ist super" ist eben deutlich zu flach und bringt kein Stück weiter.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Das ist auch ein Angeleinsteigerboard (und ohne jetzt zurückzuscrollen, glaube ich ein Posting eines unbedarftenn hier im Thread gelesen zu haben).

Wenn du vertiefte Beiträge hast, dann warte doch nicht ab, dass jemand einen schreibt, sondern teile deine Erfahrung mit. Sonst wirkst tatsächlich nur wie Meckern.
Ich freue mich schon, deine Erfahrungen nun zu lesen.

Das mit den tiefen Gumpen und dem Wobbler habe ich z.B. geschrieben, wie sich leichte SPOONS verhalten in Strömung hat auch jemand gepostet als ich nachfragte, ja da steht einiges da von Anglern für angler drinnen.

Und nicht vergessen: Ich halte das Anglerboard auch für Anfänger offen, auch Angelanfänger sind Angler ... und somit Anglerboard


----------



## Ronald Reagan (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Der Turbler bringt's!

Dicke Tauwürmer an übergroßen Aalhaken, widerhakenlos, versteht sich, sind ebenfalls eine Bank!

Blech immer in Kupfer, Twister nie. Abgeknipste Minishadschwänze auf Einzelhaken, die rotieren können, sind auch ein Hit!


----------



## Bilch (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Da wäre im Jahr pro Wobbler im Baum ne Menge Kohle weg … mit einem Rappala 20€-Teil überlegt man sich das 37x mit dem Wurf, bzw. führt ihn erst gar nicht aus


 
  Mir ist so ziemlich viel Geld an den Bäumen hängen geblieben #q… bis ich gelernt habe an genau den richtigen Spot zu werfen – auch eine Rappala


----------



## Hann. Münden (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Bilch schrieb:


> Mir ist so ziemlich viel Geld an den Bäumen hängen geblieben #q… bis ich gelernt habe an genau den richtigen Spot zu werfen – auch eine Rappala


 Schrieb bereits, genau "die richtigen Spots", wie du sie nennst, sind bei uns am Bach halt überwiegend Risiko-Wurfspots. Hat mit Wurfkünsten rein gar nix zu tun. Auch die besten Fliegenfischer haben in dem Umfeld ihre Verluste. Wer das Gegenteil behauptet, hat noch nie richtig an extrem zugewachsenen Bächen geangelt. Watstiefel, Überhänge, sehr oft Weitwürfe für die spezielle Gumpen nötig, da man sonst den Fisch verschreckt. Einige verirrte Köder bekommt man ja wieder, aber halt die total verunglückten nicht. Und das wäre mir auf Dauer der Verlust von einigen 20€-Ködern nicht wert.
Meine jetzige Methode ist top, fängig, günstig, waidgerecht(angelegter Widerhaken, Wooly Bugger hakt immer im vorderen Bereich des Maules/verangeln von lütten Forellen ausgeschlossen). Warum sollte ich die ändern? Selbst meine letzte Umstellung, von einer 1,60m Spinne auf eine 1,50m Rute, hatte enorme positive Auswirkungen. Anhand dieser Schilderung sollte man die vorhandenen Extrembedingungen erahnen können.
Anfangs hatte ich über die Verhältnisse geflucht - jetzt freue ich mich, da viele genervte Angler an dem Bach gar nicht mehr angeln |supergri oder nur die paar freien Stellen nutzen .
Abgerissene Gummifische, Wobbler von Vorschriftenignorierern und Schwarzanglern, sieht man dort öfter in den Bäumen. Dein "Rapalla" wäre auch dabei :q.


----------



## Ørret (28. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

So ein Rapala Wobbler im Forellenformat kostet so um die 8 EUR  ein Modell  für 20 Euronen von Rapala hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Wenn man dann noch ein schwimmendes Modell nimmt braucht man gar keine Risikowürfe am Bach sondern läßt ihn an den Spot treiben. Wenn ich die Teile am kleinen zugewachsenen Bach verliere,dann weils kapitale Hänger am Grund  sind und nicht weil er im Baum gelandet ist. Das geht einen mit anderen Ködern aber genauso wenn's nicht grad ne Trockenfliege ist.
Verlustige Wobbler sehe ich allgemein wenig bis gar nicht am Bach, Fliegen und wooly bugger aber häufig.


----------



## Bilch (29. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

So manches was @Hann.Münden und @Ørret geschrieben haben stimmt, die Umstände, die die Köderauswahl, Wurftechnik usw. bestimmen, können doch von einem bis zum dem anderen Bach sehr verschieden sein.


  Ich finde aber, dass wir hier eine unnötige Abbiegung von dem eigentlichen Thema des Threads verursacht haben.


----------



## Hann. Münden (29. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Bilch schrieb:


> Ich finde aber, dass wir hier eine unnötige Abbiegung von dem eigentlichen Thema des Threads verursacht haben.


Nö, warum? Sind doch legitime und sinnvolle Ergänzungen/Nebendiskussionen zum Thema Topköder. Einem Newbie-Mitleser nützt es ja nichts, wenn Top1-Köder an seinem Gewässer nicht funktionieren wird, nur weil man sich nicht mit den Gewässerbedingungen befasste. Ebenso wie z.B. Andal das Thema waidgerechter Köder anschnitt, um das mögliche Verangeln von kleinen Forellen zu vermeiden. An meinem Bach habe ich beispielsweise jedes Jahr 80% untermaßige Bachforellen am Haken.


----------



## Hann. Münden (29. März 2018)

*Jedes Gewässer ist halt anders !*



Ørret schrieb:


> So ein Rapala Wobbler im Forellenformat kostet so um die* 8 EUR*  ein Modell  für 20 Euronen von Rapala hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Wenn man dann noch ein schwimmendes Modell nimmt braucht man gar keine Risikowürfe am Bach *sondern läßt ihn an den Spot treiben. *Wenn ich die Teile am kleinen zugewachsenen Bach verliere,dann weils kapitale Hänger am Grund  sind und nicht weil er im Baum gelandet ist. Das geht einen mit anderen Ködern aber genauso wenn's nicht grad ne Trockenfliege ist.
> Verlustige Wobbler sehe ich allgemein wenig bis gar nicht am Bach, Fliegen und wooly bugger aber häufig.


Gut, 20 Euro waren vielleicht hochgegriffen. War da wohl bei den größeren Rapallas. Trotzdem stehen 8-10 Euro, je nach Händler. Wooly Bugger, Fliegen werden halt wegen der geringen Köderkosten risikoreicher geworfen - bestätigen ja deine Funde.
Mit dem Wobbler an den Spot treiben funktioniert nicht, wenn du einen flachen Bach ausschließlich mit Watstiefeln stromaufwärts kommend erfolgreich beackern kannst, die kleinen Überwurfschneisen nutzen musst, bei einem sofort sinkenden Köder für die angeworfene Gumpe.  Glaub mir, auch deine Rapallas hingen bei unserem speziellen Vereinsbach hin und wieder im Baum oder du hättest mit deiner Methode weitaus weniger Möglichkeiten und Bisse. Haben wir testweise(ohne Haken) alles mit Wobblern und co ausprobiert. Bei der Pachtstrecke oberhalb unseres Vereinsbaches - da wäre ich mit deiner Wobblermethode völlig bei dir. Wie dem auch sei, wo wir wieder beim Thema wären. Man kann viel über seinen Top-Köder reden und schreiben. Viele finden halt spezielle Gewässer vor, an denen spezielle Köder nötig sind, für besseren Erfolg.


----------



## Harrie (29. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Kannst doch hinwaten und deinen Wobbler wieder befreien.


----------



## Hann. Münden (29. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Harrie schrieb:


> Kannst doch hinwaten und deinen Wobbler wieder befreien.


Genau, mach doch. Hast bestimmt stets ne Motorsäge beim Waten dabei, für verkorkste Weitwürfe in höhere Astregionen und bei Schnurabrissen:m .


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Mein Tipp:

Wenn jemand vorhat an einen Bach oder Fluss auf Bachforelle zu gehen und nicht weiß, welchen Köder:

Der *MEPPS 3er* in *Kupfer *ist immer einsatzbar und fängig.

In schwacher Strömung kann er gegen sie Strömung langsam eingeholt werden, in stärkerer kann er mit der Strömung schnell eingekurbelt werden, einfach weiterkurbeln, quer zur Strömung dann steht er kurz und flattert bis er wieder gegen die Strömung otiert, genau in dem Moment kommen oft viele Bisse!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Genau, mach doch. Hast bestimmt stets ne Motorsäge beim Waten dabei, für verkorkste Weitwürfe in höhere Astregionen und bei Schnurabrissen:m .


Sag bloß, Du hast keine Säge dabei oder kannst nicht sägen? |bigeyes


----------



## Bilch (29. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der *MEPPS 3er* in *Kupfer *ist immer einsatzbar und fängig …


 
  Mit dieser Technik habe ich mit dem Spinnfischen auf Forelle begonnen. Aber irgendwann kam der Moment wo es nicht mehr funktionierte: wenn die Fische zu nah am Grund standen, wenn der Wasserstand in dem glassklaren Bach sehr niedrig war und die Strömung sehr sehr langsam usw. Und so musste ich mein Köderspektrum erweitern. Zuerst kamen die Wobbler in verschiedenen Varianten, Blinker, Twister … und ich plane in diesem Jahr noch die Streamer zu meiner Köderauswahl hinzufügen.


  Zum Beispiel gestern. Meine ersten Würfe waren mit einem Wobbler im Forellen Dekor, was keinen Erfolg brachte. Dann Spinner in Silber und Kupfer; wieder erfolgslos. Am ende war der Erfolgsbringer ein bewährter Wobbler im Gelb. Aber nur wen er unregelmäßig mit kleinen Stopps geführt oder getwitcht war.


----------



## Hann. Münden (29. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sag bloß, Du hast keine Säge dabei oder kannst nicht sägen? |bigeyes


Ach du bist das, der immer einen Harvester https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b57bp_xeyB0 beim Waten dabei hat :m .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Na der ^ passt so schlecht in den Rucksack, meine eine aber schon!

Köderbergung und besonders eben Kunstköderbergung ist schon ein bedeutsames Thema, auch am Bach wo man meist sehr viel Buschwerk rumstehen hat, Donareichen und Mammutbäume am Forellenbach kenne ich nicht soviele.

Insofern habe ich die besten Erfahrungen u. Ergebnisse mit genügend robustem Gerät gemacht, z.B. keine fieselig verhängende Geflechtdyneema verwenden, leichte Haken, die man gerade noch aufbiegen kann, usw.

Den 3er Mepps Drillung z.B. kann man abzwicken und über Sprengring für einen neuen Haken rüsten, Gamakatsu bietet z.B. schöne Einzelhaken mit geringeren Haken-Draht-Durchmessern.


----------



## Hann. Münden (29. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Na der ^ passt so schlecht in den Rucksack, *meine eine aber schon*!
> 
> Köderbergung und besonders eben Kunstköderbergung ist schon ein bedeutsames Thema, auch am Bach wo man meist sehr viel Buschwerk rumstehen hat, Donareichen und Mammutbäume am Forellenbach kenne ich nicht soviele.
> 
> ...


Alles unnötiges Beiwerk bei meiner Vorgehensweise - und wie schon erwähnt, sind eh nur Nymphe, Streamer und Fliege an der Spinne erlaubt. Falls du hier wegen Ködern mit ner Handsäge Äste wegrodest, dann war`s das.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Es gibt eben auch andere Methoden, ich ziehe das nichtwaten und unaufällige anschleichen und präsentieren mit längerer Rute ohne großes Werfen erstmal prinzipiell von den Fangchancen vor.
Das hängt aber wieder ab von - wie der Bach oder Wasser eben bestanden ist und einem welche Möglichkeiten bietet.

Ich wiederhole hier nochmal ein paar echte gute Aussagen als Eckpunkte der Bachfischerei:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Aber _gerade beim Thema Bachforelle_(!) wird die Köderwahl doch nicht durch den Zielfisch, sondern durch die Gewässerbedingungen bestimmt!





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> In schwacher Strömung kann er gegen sie Strömung langsam eingeholt werden, in stärkerer kann er mit der Strömung schnell eingekurbelt werden, einfach weiterkurbeln, quer zur Strömung dann steht er kurz und flattert bis er wieder gegen die Strömung otiert, genau in dem Moment kommen oft viele Bisse!


----------



## Carsten owl (31. März 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Andal,
> nicht unbedingt.
> 
> Wenn du mit 6 cm Wobbler und größer an die Flüsse bei mir auf kapitale Bachforelle gehst, wirst meist Schneider werden oder eben die kleinen Besatzforellen, die auf alles noch rumpeln.
> ...


Moin Toni
An "Deinen" Flüssen mag das ja so sein.Ich selbst habe meine größte Bafo(65 cm) letztes Jahr auf einen 12,5 cm shadow rap gefangen,mit dem ich eigentlich einen Hecht aus einem Gumpen holen wollte.Auch sonst fange ich besser,gerade die größeren Exemplare,mit einem 5cm Hornet,der richtig Krawall macht,als mit einem 3,5cm-Wöbblerchen.


----------



## Krabat_11 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Ørret schrieb:


> Da hast du grundsätzlich ja recht Andal aber immer passt das auch nicht. Ich fische z.B liebend gerne große Wobbler und Spinner, käme aber nie auf die Idee damit zu fischen wenn ich sehe das grad Maifliegenschlupf ist. Dann kommt ne Trockenfliege dran.



Also ich bin kein Fliegenfischer und fange zur Maifliegenzeit mit kupferfarbenen Ködern meine paar Fische.....


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Angler reden über nichts lieber als Köder, wissen wir alle.
> 
> Aber _gerade beim Thema Bachforelle_(!) wird die Köderwahl doch nicht durch den Zielfisch, sondern durch die Gewässerbedingungen bestimmt!
> .....



Nichts ist abwechslungsreicher und intensiver als die Bachforellenpirsch! 

Und deshalb muss man eigentlich immer von allem etwas dabei haben, um für jede Situation am sich ständig ändernden Bach gewappnet zu sein und improvisieren zu können! 
Es kann dann sein, dass eine Köderart im konkreten Bach die überwiegende Verwendung findet, aber eben nicht immer und überall. 
Deshalb sind solche Köderartentipps völlig uneffektiv. 
Effektiv wird es, wenn es dann um den einzelnen Köder und dessen Eigenschaften geht! Auf dieser Grundlage kann man dann entscheiden, ob dieser auch was für die eigenen Verhältnisse ist!


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Carsten owl schrieb:


> Moin Toni
> An "Deinen" Flüssen mag das ja so sein.Ich selbst habe meine größte Bafo(65 cm) letztes Jahr auf einen 12,5 cm shadow rap gefangen,mit dem ich eigentlich einen Hecht aus einem Gumpen holen wollte.Auch sonst fange ich besser,gerade die größeren Exemplare,mit einem 5cm Hornet,der richtig Krawall macht,als mit einem 3,5cm-Wöbblerchen.



Genau das meinte ich ja in meinem Posting auf Andal:
Nicht pauschalisieren, nicht generalsiieren #h

Wenn der eine sagt: Nur gorße Köder,
sagt der andere: Nein, bei mir gehen kleinere besser
und der nächste sagt. sehr große sind am größten 

wobei angemerkt: 12,5 cm Wobbler ist für mich kein gezielter Bachforellenköder


----------



## Ørret (4. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Man muss an seinen Köder glauben, dann fängt er auch


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Ørret schrieb:


> Man muss an seinen Köder glauben, dann fängt er auch




Das stimmt:

Es gibt Angler, die angeln 10 Jahre lang mit ein und dem selben Wobbler schneiderhaft und im 11 Jahr fangen sie damit einen Fisch und fühlen sich bestätigt! :q


----------



## Krabat_11 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> leichte Blinker, am besten quer zur Strömung werfen und dann an gespannter Sehne in die Strömung treiben lassen ...
> in der Strömung dann ohne Kurbeln stehen lassen



Blöde Frage: Wie lange?, ich mache es so ähnlich, allerdings "pilke" ich den Blinker dann horizontal, gebe also mit der Rute  50-70cm Schnur und ziehe wieder an. Danach 3-4 Kurbelumdrehungen und nochmal von vorn.
EInfach auf der Stelle rumblinkern lassen habe ich noch nie versucht, kommt aber


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Schwer zu sagen, das ist Gefühlssache, wann du anfängst den Blinker einzukurbeln ...


----------



## Krabat_11 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, das ist Gefühlssache, wann du anfängst den Blinker einzukurbeln ...



ok, sowohl als auch ;-)
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass nach es 1 Minute wenig Sinn macht weiter zu warten, dann kann ich ja gleich Feedern.


----------



## Krabat_11 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Eine Frage hätte ich dann doch noch:
Habt Ihr irgendwelche Farbpräferenzen? Also ich stehe auf Naturfarben, Hauptsache Kupfer / Braun. Was anderes fische ich praktisch nicht, habe ich auch nicht in der Box.
Sollte ich die Box ein wenig bunter gestalten und wenn ja, warum?


----------



## bombe20 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

wenn du kupfer eh schon in der box hast ist es nicht verkehrt, um silber und gold zu erweitern. warum? das sind meine drei favoriten.


----------



## Krabat_11 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> wenn du kupfer eh schon in der box hast ist es nicht verkehrt, um silber und gold zu erweitern. warum? das sind meine drei favoriten.



You made my day


----------



## Krabat_11 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> You made my day



Das mit der Made ist jetzt nicht wahr - oder?
Das ist ganz klar nen bug


----------



## bombe20 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> You made my day


es geht auf das wochenende zu und die spracheinheiten werden weniger. #c
mir hat man vor vielen jahren mal erklären wollen: kupfer für sonnenschein, gold für bedecktes wetter, silber als allzweckwaffe. ich halte das für ziemlichen quatsch. in der tat sind diese drei farben das erste, was ich auf forelle probiere. die farbe, die den ersten nachläufer, anfasser hat oder gar fisch fängt, bleibt meist für den rest des tages an der hauptschnur. bisher bin ich damit sehr erfolgreich gefahren.


----------



## Huchenfreak (7. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Meine Favoriten 6- 8cm

sind mir viel lieber als Spinner kleine Fische bringen sie kaum rein und sind viel selektiver für größere Fische


----------



## Huchenfreak (7. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*

Wo ist das Bild


----------



## Bilch (7. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> es geht auf das wochenende zu und die spracheinheiten werden weniger. #c
> mir hat man vor vielen jahren mal erklären wollen: kupfer für sonnenschein, gold für bedecktes wetter, silber als allzweckwaffe. ich halte das für ziemlichen quatsch. in der tat sind diese drei farben das erste, was ich auf forelle probiere. die farbe, die den ersten nachläufer, anfasser hat oder gar fisch fängt, bleibt meist für den rest des tages an der hauptschnur. bisher bin ich damit sehr erfolgreich gefahren.



Und mir sagte man Silber für bedecktes Wetter, Gold für Sonnenschein und Kupfer als Allzweckwaffe  Und dann noch tausend und ein Rat welche Farbe, Muster usw. für welches Wasser, Stunde, Jahreszeit ... , was ich so ziemlich alles vergessen habe. Leider es wäre ein lustiger Post in der Rubrik Anglerlatein |supergri

Meine Erfahrungen: gerade bei Spinnern ist die Farbe gar nicht so wichtig


----------



## bombe20 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Top 5 für Bachforellen*



Bilch schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen: gerade bei Spinnern ist die Farbe gar nicht so wichtig


Siehst du, so gehen die Erfahrungen auseinander. Wenn wir an der Werra unterwegs sind und der erste meldet bspw. Kontakt auf gold, dann wird umgerüstet auf gold. Meistens rappelt es dann bei allen im Karton.


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (29. November 2018)

Ich benutze Wobbler meistens nur an Forellenbächen um unzugängliche Stellen zu beangeln. Ich lasse den schwimmenden(!) Wobbler mit der Strömung unter den Busch, Ast Wurzelwerk treiben (teilweise bis zu 25 m weit) und hole ihn dann entsprechend ein.Das sind Stellen die man fast unmöglich mit einem Spinner o.Ä. erreichen kann. Das alles am besten in Deckung gehockt oder hinter einen Baum, da die Forellen ja bekanntlich gegen die Strömung stehen und sehr gut sehen können. Um die Hängergefahr im 50 cm tiefen, vor Ästen und Wurzeln triefenden Forellenbach zu minimieren hat der kleine Wobbler einen einzigen (2 sind bei uns eh nicht erlaubt) Einfachhaken am Ende wo die Spitze nach oben zeigt. Der Haken gleitet so ganz einfach über etwaige Hindernisse hinweg. Ausspülungen, Aussenkurven und andere tiefere Gewässerbereiche beangle ich dann ganz normal mit gut laufenden und driftenden Mepps TW 3


----------



## forellen-fangen (10. Dezember 2018)

Stimme meinem Vorposter zu. Wobbler nutze ich nur zum treiben lassen. Anderenfalls sind mir die Kollegen einfach viel zu teuer um einen riskanten Wurf Stromauf zu wagen. Ich angel haupsächlich mit kleinen Spinnern Größe 1 und Einzelhaken. Farben eigentlich ausschließlich Gold Silber und Kupfer. Ich hatte mal einen im Bachforellendekor aber der lief leider nie besonders zuverlässig. 

Nach dem Spinner kommt auf jeden Fall der Streamer in dunklen Farben. Schwarz Braun evt bisschen Rot dabei. Häufig den Bugger 

Wenn die Forellen auf den Streamer nicht wollen dann Goldkopfnymphen. 

Mit Gummifischen und Jigs habe ich eher mäßige Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Dezember 2018)

Ein gewisses Risiko ist dabei - da gebe ich euch recht. Aber an kleinen Bächen komme ich eigentlich auch an alle Hänger gut ran. Da halten sich die Verluste in Grenzen...


----------



## Silverfish1 (10. Dezember 2018)

Mein absoluter Favorit sind gummi‘s die kannst du gut twitchen, Fluss auf und ab und machen einfach sau Bock. Spinner Fische ich nicht wegen den Drillingen und sind mir nicht variabel genug. Wobbler ist auch gut. Kommt halt drauf an was die Forellen mehr wollen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Dezember 2018)

Gummiköder sind bei mir in den letzten jahren auch richtig erfolgreich gewesen... Allerdings nur sehr kleine Modelle. Bei Größeren hatte ich viele Fehlbisse


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (10. Dezember 2018)

Ja, bisher habe ich auch jeden Hänger lösen können (ausser einen der hing in der BAumkrone), aber leider ist dann die Angelstelle für ne Weile verdorben.Gummifisch habe ich nur eine gefangen, habe auch nur an einer Stelle mal ausprobiert. Es war ein kopyto Motoroil an einem 3 Gramm kopf.
@ Silver Mepps TW lässt sich der drilling durch aufschrauben ganz leicht austauschen.


----------



## thanatos (13. Dezember 2018)

Für Bachforellen ,geht für mich nur eins - die Fliegenrute , alle anderen Methoden mögen sie noch so fängig sein
am Put and Take Teich ok aber am Forellenbach ist es als wenn ein Boxer mit ´nem Schlagring  los legt


----------



## Spaßfischer (13. Dezember 2018)

Ugly ducklings in 4cm der einzige Wobbler der auch super mit der Strömung gefischt werden kann...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Dezember 2018)

thanatos schrieb:


> Für Bachforellen ,geht für mich nur eins - die Fliegenrute , alle anderen Methoden mögen sie noch so fängig sein
> am Put and Take Teich ok aber am Forellenbach ist es als wenn ein Boxer mit ´nem Schlagring  los legt



Ich fische gerne sowohl mit Fliege als auch mit Spinnködern. Und eigentlich bevorzuge ich immer die Methode, die gerade am besten funktioniert. Denn ich will ja maximal gut fangen. Aber ich habe auch einen kleinen Bach, da gehe ich seit Jahren fast nur noch mit der Fliege los. Außer wenn's mal wieder ganz mies läuft. Dann klatsch ich nämlich ein paar Regenbogenforellen auf Spinnköder raus 




Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Ugly ducklings in 4cm der einzige Wobbler der auch super mit der Strömung gefischt werden kann...


Auf keinen Fall. Da gibt's schon noch ein paar andere, die das können!!! Die Ducklings fische ich auch seit Jahren. Die sind gut. Aber ich hab noch bessere...


----------



## Inni (13. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Gummiköder sind bei mir in den letzten jahren auch richtig erfolgreich gewesen... Allerdings nur sehr kleine Modelle. Bei Größeren hatte ich viele Fehlbisse



Genau deswegen nehmen wir aber Gummifische, um die kleinen BaFos nicht zu verangeln! Eine richtige Bafo kloppt sich auch die 6cm Gummis weg. Das andere "Geruckel" sind die Untermaßigen. 1er Maps würde ich nicht nehmen, die laufen auch schlechter als die 2er. Und bei uns sind alle Spinner auf Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken umgerüstet. Drilling geht da gar nicht
Schön am Cheburashka Rig mit den richtigen Gummis, flanken die wunderschön und sind unwiderstehlich.


----------



## forellen-fangen (13. Dezember 2018)

thanatos schrieb:


> Für Bachforellen ,geht für mich nur eins - die Fliegenrute , alle anderen Methoden mögen sie noch so fängig sein
> am Put and Take Teich ok aber am Forellenbach ist es als wenn ein Boxer mit ´nem Schlagring  los legt



Leider kann man nicht überall gut Fliegenfischen. Da wo es geht versuche ich es jedoch immer. Den Tipp mit den großen Gummis werde ich mir mal merken.

Auch geplant für die nächste Saison sind Streamer an der Spinnrute.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Dezember 2018)

Schöne Fische Inni! Super!!



forellen-fangen schrieb:


> Auch geplant für die nächste Saison sind Streamer an der Spinnrute.


Das ist wirklich auch für mich noch ein spannendes Thema. Will ich auch noch probieren...


----------



## forellen-fangen (13. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Schöne Fische Inni! Super!!
> 
> 
> Das ist wirklich auch für mich noch ein spannendes Thema. Will ich auch noch probieren...



Ich halte dich/euch auf dem laufenden ob und wie es bei mir funktioniert


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Dezember 2018)

Gerne... Aber bisschen Pause ist ja noch. Bei mir geht's erst wieder am 1. April los. Freu mich schon wieder auf's kleine Flüsschen.


----------



## Bilch (14. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Gummiköder sind bei mir in den letzten jahren auch richtig erfolgreich gewesen... Allerdings nur sehr kleine Modelle. Bei Größeren hatte ich viele Fehlbisse



Bis voriges Jahr hielt ich Gummiköder für ein Gräuel Ist etwas was ich noch von meinem Onkel gelernt habe, der meinte dass ein Köder entweder aus Blech oder aus Holz gemacht sein muss  Letztes Jahr habe ich dann doch ein paar Twister gekauft und sie ganz erfolgreich eingesetzt und dieses Jahr habe ich auch mit GuFis mein Glück bei den Forellen versucht. Zum erstaunlichen Erfolg - mit 3‘‘ bzw. 4‘‘ GuFis konnte ich einige wahre Prachtexemplare fangen


----------

